# Homepage Kalender kostenlos



## BacardiBabe (11. August 2003)

wo finde ich einen guten und kostenlosen Homepage Kalender den ich mit meinem design anpassen kann sowie hier http://www.kasco********

Bitte helft mir


----------



## Fabian H (11. August 2003)

Vielleicht sowas in der Art?

http://wk.aidenbach.net/About/de/


----------



## BacardiBabe (11. August 2003)

hm ne die füllen die ganze seite, ich will aber so einen wie ich in dem link gezeigt hab, aber trotzdem danke


----------



## BacardiBabe (11. August 2003)

ups der link geht nichdas is er


----------



## BacardiBabe (11. August 2003)

link


----------



## BacardiBabe (11. August 2003)

man wieso geht der link nich kasco********


----------



## Andreas Gaisbauer (11. August 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von BacardiBabe _
> *man wieso geht der link nich kasco******** *


Weil hier am Board .de .vu Domains Zensiert werden...
ansonsten hilft bei solche Sachen auch oft Google -> http://www.google.de/search?q=kostenlos+kalender+homepage&ie=UTF-8&oe=UTF-8&hl=de&meta=

bye


----------



## Fabian H (11. August 2003)

1. Es gibt hier eine nette Funktion, die heisst Edit und macht ishc durch einen kleinen Button rechts unterhalb deines Posts bemerkbar

2. Schau mal in die Netiquette

3. Der Link geht nicht, weil de.vu zensiert wird, wegen den ganzen Clanpages (oder so)

4.Vielleicht mal googlen oder den Betreiber deiner beispiel-Homepage fragen?


//Edit: Zu spät


----------



## BacardiBabe (11. August 2003)

aso das wusst ich nich, danke


----------



## Kara (15. Juli 2010)

ich suche auch einen passend zu meinen forum..

http://hausundnutztiere.plusboard.de/forum.html


----------

